# Headset conversion from cage bearings to cartridge



## Stevieray05 (Aug 29, 2018)

I am new to road biking and the site and I'm looking for info on converting a (low cost) caged bearing headset to a cartridge style. I have a 2017 Giant contend and could not locate and model specific info on Cane creek's site or the FSA website. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

It is unusual to have to replace a headset on a one year old bike. Do they even used caged bearings on new bikes now? If you need to replace the bearings, take the old cage out, take it to the bike shop, ask for a similar replacement. As an alternative you can ask for loose bearings in the same same size, add one ball to take of the slack from the cage.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Stevieray05 said:


> I am new to road biking and the site and I'm looking for info on converting a (low cost) caged bearing headset to a cartridge style. I have a 2017 Giant contend and could not locate and model specific info on Cane creek's site or the FSA website. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Think this through. A cartridge bearing cross section is roughly square, often with chamfered edges. This fits into a matching space in the frame. There is no bearing race in the frame when you have a cartridge headset. When you have a ball bearing headset, the upper and lower cups are pressed into the head tube and when removed, you see the open end of a simple tube - no place for a pressed in cartridge.

If you don't like having caged ball bearings, then figure out what size you have a buy enough to fill the upper and lower races. You can also buy high quality ball bearing head sets.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

OP can you post some pics of your bike? I'm pretty sure you have cartridge bearings already and what you may be seeing is that one of them has come apart. Every photo I've seen of the Contend shows what is an integrated headset which would have cartridge bearings. There are no visible headset cups that would hold caged ball bearings.


----------



## Stevieray05 (Aug 29, 2018)

The headset is not in bad shape. Looks like the bearing were dry though and the lower race has some rust. I cleaned and re greased and the action is smooth....there is a slight creaking though. I figured a new cartridge set would be a nice upgrade, not to mention they hold up better in the wet weather.


----------



## Stevieray05 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have the bike together and unfortunately did not take pics. I went through and took several measurements with my caliper to see if I can get a replacement. There is races pressed into the frame, so from the outside it looks like a semi-integrated cartridge set up. There are two caged bearings and two inner races that all come apart. The cups act as the outer races. 
I cleaned and greased all the surfaces and the headset works smooth but there is a slight creak I would like to get ride of.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Stevieray05 said:


> I have the bike together and unfortunately did not take pics. I went through and took several measurements with my caliper to see if I can get a replacement. There is races pressed into the frame, so from the outside it looks like a semi-integrated cartridge set up. There are two caged bearings and two inner races that all come apart. The cups act as the outer races.
> I cleaned and greased all the surfaces and the headset works smooth but there is a slight creak I would like to get ride of.


Stevie, if you haven't, you might try regreasing the handlebar clamp, the stem/fork, and the brake levers; their joinings may be the source of your creak, rather than the headset.


----------



## Stevieray05 (Aug 29, 2018)

I will give that a try. I grease all the screws but it did not make a difference. Thank you


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Stevieray05 said:


> I will give that a try. I grease all the screws but it did not make a difference. Thank you


Tracking down creaks can be maddening, as sounds seem to be conducted across the bike. One will _swear_ the creak is coming from one place, and it ends up coming from another. Handlebar creaking _is_ pretty common, due to the leverage one can exert on the bar/stem, while fork creaking, not so much, so I'd start there.

Also, if you search on "eliminating annoying creaks," there are a number of good tips on narrowing down the sources of creaks. Best of luck, we've all been there.


----------



## tomascavazos (Mar 29, 2021)

hi, sorry for coming back to an old post, i have tha same bike,aluminum fork, and what i assume , is the same creak.
I found it this one time i took the fork and headset apart for thorough cleaning, turns out the union between the steerer tube with the rest of the fork clicks and cracks under load, sorta like a millimetric imperfection or a little bit of play. I have two of said bikes and both click the same way, ive contact Giant and they dont seem to be interested in resolving or even selling a spare part. Right now i am scanning the bike shops around town for a replacement. Let me know if yo came to a solution.


----------

